
Australian Kids Make Shkreli's $750 Daraprim Drug for $2 per Pill - merkurius
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/dec/01/australian-students-recreate-martin-shkreli-price-hike-drug-in-school-lab
======
dekhn
It's irresponsible to claim that somebody who synthesized a chemical has made
a wholly saleable product. They are not fungible.

------
hatsunearu
This amazing YouTube chemist named NurdRage has been working to make Daraprim
aka Pyrimethamine from household chemicals for I think years now. He made his
own (chemical) path from what he can get to what Daraprim is, and shares his
opinion about the kids.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd7hXFnSHZc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd7hXFnSHZc)

tl;dw: They used lab grade materials from chemical vendors.

------
darksigma
this is amazing, is the formula open source? I wonder if we can crowdfund mass
manufacturing

~~~
ryanlol
How is it amazing? Nobody ever said producing medicine is expensive, being
able to sell it is.

This is at best a puff piece attempting to defame Shkreli instead of pointing
the blame where it belongs.

~~~
sheraz
You are going to get downvoted, so take this upvote for speaking the truth

